# CPVC glue - how long to dry before pressure?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Turn it on, it's two hours to fully cure.
Never once have I waited more then 15 min. and never have had once blow off yet.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty sure I made my last connection around 11 and spent the next 30 minutes searching here, writing my post and nodding off... But I went ahead and slowly openned the system, let air run out of all the fixtures. And one of my joints blew apart. Last one I had made I believe.

At least I know the solder joints are good.

With unions at the connections to the copper, at least I can take it all out so I can twist the joint together.

I'll let it go overnight this time.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

I am with Joe as long as it’s done correctly should not have a problem.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

WillK said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure I made my last connection around 11 and spent the next 30 minutes searching here, writing my post and nodding off... But I went ahead and slowly openned the system, let air run out of all the fixtures. And one of my joints blew apart. Last one I had made I believe.
> 
> At least I know the solder joints are good.
> 
> ...


Are you using dresser couplings for the transition?


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay I see the problem now that I reglued the joint, the joint was only half seated not fully seated.

I'm using this for my transition on both ends from copper to CPVC:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

NIBCO 3/4 in. Brass and Chlorinated Polyvinyl Chloride (CPVC) Transition Union


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why a union?
Could have use a Shark Bit fitting and had to use no glue or solder.
You did take the coupling apart and move the CPVC out of the way while solderiing right?


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

During some previous work, I found myself learning a lesson that I may need to prepare myself for rework. The union fitting makes that a little easier. And I did disassemble the fitting so I only was heating the brass fitting during the sweating.

And as usual, since it's maybe once a year I sweat copper pipes, I found myself relearning how long it can take to heat up pipes if you still have water dripping through it! Once I got that figured out and got all the water out, it went much faster.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

I have ran into those fittings a few times they eventually leak, recommend a female copper adapter with a PVC male For your transition. PVC glue is not a glue, primer the areas to be glued first, apply glue to both pipe and fitting press fittings together then give ¼ turn hold fittings for a few seconds to keep from pushing a part. Do not re glue previously glue pipe or fittings they will eventually fail.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

So, as for the fittings, when you say eventually, are we talking some number of years? This will all get replaced within less than 2 years. We're going to relocate the first floor bathroom before this year is out, and the kitchen will follow shortly after, so everything that is supplied through the existing plumbing will be moved and new pipes supplying them will be installed.


----------



## n175h (Oct 12, 2009)

You guys will love this. I converted an old bus to a motorhome in 2003. I used all cpvc for my plumbing. Last summer I had a water supply elbow come off in the plumbing bay with water running out of the bottom of the bus bay. 

Yikes I checked the fitting and to my unbelief, it had no sign of glue or primer. All the other fittings adjacent to it did. Now, that rascal held on there for 8 years, 60,000 miles and numerous RV park plumbing pressures without any glue. 

I think your 2 hours will work fine.:thumbsup:


----------

